# Help in setting my Impedance matching volume controls



## xboxundone (May 27, 2010)

:help: So i have a Yamaha 1065 i have 3 pairs and 1 single speaker all tied to their own impedance matching wall switches that are run back and connect to the zone 2 output. 

Room A - pair of 8 ohm speakers tied to wall imped switch
Room B - pair of 8 ohm speakers tied to wall imped switch
Room C - pair of 8 ohm speakers tied to wall imped switch
Room D - single speaker tied to wall imped switch

MY questions is how i should set the switches 

As i typicallly don't have all the rooms on Usually at most two pairs will be on at the same time. but on rare occasion i might have all 4 rooms on. 

Right now the input and out setting on the wall switches are set to 1 

I believe i need to set the switches to the 3 multiplier 

and do i set both the input and output to the 3 multiplier or only the input? 

IF you need more info to help let me know. 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

A little confused.

_own impedance matching wall switches _ - What is a wall switch? Do you mean volume control?

Impedance matching - What are these? Do you have the brand/type so I can take a closer look.

Are you trying to power these speakers with the 1065?

How long are the wire runs? What gauge wire is run to these extra speakers?


----------



## xboxundone (May 27, 2010)

JBL Fan said:


> A little confused.
> 
> _own impedance matching wall switches _ - What is a wall switch? Do you mean volume control?
> 
> ...


sorry my techinical home audio speak isnt that great Yes it is a Impedance Match volume control. 

I dont know brand as it doesnt say on them (all these and speakers were in the house we bought). I do know they are exactly like the On .Q legrand Impedance Match volume control (except where the jumpers are located) 

I believe the wire is 14 Guage. the longest run of wire is probably 75 feet. 

Yes i am powering them all thru the 1065 zone 2 pair of terminals. It has no issue running 1 pair with all the others off but once start turning others on starts running hot so i don't do it till figure out the volume control setting as i have a feeling it is causing impedence to drop to low when i turn more on causing it to work harder.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

First off - the good news, it's wired with the right wire gauge - 14.

I'm not familiar with the brand of imp. normalizer you are using. If it were me I'd use a Niles amp (or similar)to run those other speakers. I've used Nuvo and others but Niles is rock solid and a favorite of customer installers - as far as amps go, reliable and tough. Since I don't have a schematic of what you are doing and it sounds like the 1065 is overheating (thermal shutdown) - I'd buckle down and buy a 4 channel Niles...

Just one persons take on it...

I meant to add...You can damage your speakers and will fry the 1065 if the impedence normalizer is not working properly...


----------



## xboxundone (May 27, 2010)

JBL Fan said:


> First off - the good news, it's wired with the right wire gauge - 14.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the brand of imp. normalizer you are using. If it were me I'd use a Niles amp (or similar)to run those other speakers. I've used Nuvo and others but Niles is rock solid and a favorite of customer installers - as far as amps go, reliable and tough. Since I don't have a schematic of what you are doing and it sounds like the 1065 is overheating (thermal shutdown) - I'd buckle down and buy a 4 channel Niles...
> 
> ...


While i appreciate your input. 

This doesn't help me in setting my impedance matching volume control. As i was trying to make it work with what i have (which it should). 

Is it just these in walls are so unreliable? so better off buying a box impedance matcher (4 channel)?


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

The 1065 and others are designed to work a 2nd zone pair of speakers. Trying to use impedence matching to give you what a proper 4 channel (2ohm stable) amp will give you may penny wise an pound foolish. You may be headed for trouble.

With a proper setup, you don't have an impedence problem. It's a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

You aren't helping us give you an answer without more detailed information: Make and model of equipment, and connection information. 

Lacking that, I can tell you what is probably, but not certainly, happening. If you power only one speaker it places an 8 Ohm load on the amp. If you power two speakers it places a 4 Ohm load on the amp. Three speakers gives 2.67 Ohms, and 4 speakers gives 2 Ohms. Your Yamaha is certainly overloaded if more than two speakers are connected. 

Some switchpanels allow the speaker loads to be placed in series. If yours will do that, then you can run all four speakers with two sets wired in series, and those series circuits wired in parallel. You will get back your 8 Ohm load that way. 

If your switchpanel won't do that, then you may have to re-wire the panel to accomplish the impedance matching. If you do that, then just always run the 4 rooms, and just use the volume controls to turn down the speakers you don't want to use.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It's been a while, but installed one of these a few years back.

I got it at parts express and it had a decent manual, that may help. http://www.parts-express.com/pdf/300-552m.pdf

It may not be the same part, but the theory is the same. You tie in the tap at each volume control to "up" the impedance so that when they are all in parallel the load at the amp is still 8 Ohms. The document there has a chart at the bottom for which to use.

The wildcard is your single speaker. Is it just left channel? That could throw off the balance, since one leg (left in this example) will be of lower impedance than the right. if the volume knob combines the signals, then you would be okay.


----------

